# Two Scrims In Succession With Rear Projection?



## z2oo (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi guys, not sure where this thread should actually be, but I figure this is sort of a Projection/Lighting/Special Effect thing... So it's here.
I have a show coming up soon where I'm the lighting and projections designer, and as a lighting designer, I really want to have a black scrim US to add to the sense of the darkness of the show, but as a projections designer, I really want it to be a white scrim. Both are in stock, but I have this crazy idea to put the white scrim just US of the black one, and rear project onto the white.

1. Is this even feasible? Will the image come through the black?
2. If this works, will the intensity of the projections through two scrims show through? (assuming they would be bright enough when just using rear proj. on the white scrim)

I'd really appreciate any and all advice on all this, because even though it seems like a nutty idea, I think it might just work.
Any thoughts?


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't do it.


Eriksrocks said:


> ruinexplorer said:
> 
> 
> > possibly you could hang some grey or black scrim teasers and project on them with a cloud sequence
> ...



moire effect - Google images Particularly pronounced when two sharkstooth scrims are combined.

Also,

azylka said:


> ...and rear project onto the white.


Rear projecting onto a scrim never works, regardless of color. The holes are too big.


----------



## z2oo (Jun 18, 2013)

I forgot about that effect... I actually used it to my advantage, once.
How about this revised plan? Since the projections will only be on for about 3-5 seconds a pop, what about a rear projection screen behind a scrim? It just kind of ruins my lighting options of having projections and something cyc like to light.


----------



## kottmann (Jun 27, 2013)

Why not use a back projection screen with a black srim in front?
Then you get the picture on the screen thru the black scrim and you get the sense of darkness of the show.
The black scrim will not reflect the stage lighting. With a white projection surface as a white scrim you will blend out the projection with the stage lighting.
This is a win win situation. Have been doing it several times.



azylka said:


> Hi guys, not sure where this thread should actually be, but I figure this is sort of a Projection/Lighting/Special Effect thing... So it's here.
> I have a show coming up soon where I'm the lighting and projections designer, and as a lighting designer, I really want to have a black scrim US to add to the sense of the darkness of the show, but as a projections designer, I really want it to be a white scrim. Both are in stock, but I have this crazy idea to put the white scrim just US of the black one, and rear project onto the white.
> 
> 1. Is this even feasible? Will the image come through the black?
> ...


----------



## MarfaLights (Jun 28, 2013)

I did something of this sort recently. White scrim near the proscenium with most of the action downstage of that. Some action behind the scrim. Upstage of that a white projection fabric (Trapeze). Upstage of that some scenes with backlit shadow work. The furthest back/upstage area was actually the backstage workshop and storage area with large doors to the middle stage area but the projection fabric hid that fact. All told we had a really deep stage with 20' of main stage down from the scrim, 16' of mid-stage between the scrim and the projection fabric, and then another 30' of backstage area for shadow work projection. Almost 50' of stage depth for a venue with 176 seats! 

This was a staged reading of a screenplay. We had a minimal set and only three days to produce and rehearse. The scrim was used in a conventional way to allow action on either side depending on lighting. The rear projection screen could be front lit to look like a wall or backlit with actors creating shadows on the projection screen. Here's a photo during rehearsal.


----------

